# Which buck would you pick?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I can't decide which boy to get...if any of these.

My main goal is to produce milk and hopefully make some pretty babies. My Nigerian does are Red Pintos & Black Dalmatians. My 2 adult does had a great milk production for there FF and I'm excited to find out what this next freshing will bring. My girls are not registered and I don't know any background on them. Ideally I would like to produce babies for spring. I had my heart set on a Tri Color because I think they are beautiful! I don't know a lot about picking a good buck but I can't afford the $400- $500 some people are asking for there registered bucklings. These are within my budget so please tell me what you think!

Here are the boys I'm stuck between:

#1
7 Months old Nigerian. Papers available to register with the AGS. Disbudded. Has more white then I like but still pretty. (My girls don't have a lot of white so maybe they would compliment each other.) I'm told he is marked just like his dad. Is this a dominate pattern? He would be ready for my girls to breed this fall for spring babies. Got a long drive ahead of me if I bring him home.

http://images.craigslist.org/3n93o93p65 ... 3d1725.jpg

#2

4 week old Nigerian/Pygmy Cross with BRILLIANT blue eyes. I LOVE his markings! He is just stunning IMO! If he wasn't a cross I would have already put the deposit on him. Not sure how I feel about the Pygmy crossed in because I don't want to breed towards goats that are short/stocky. I like the diary goat look. I also like bigger Nigerians. He is the same price as the buck above. He also wont be big enough to breed my girls this fall =/ But he is marked just how I have always wanted....

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/downloa ... x&inline=1

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/downloa ... x&inline=1

#3
Dad is registered. Mom is not. 5 months old. Not disbudded. Price is right. Located close to home.

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/downloa ... -16-11.jpg

SO .. would you pick any of these boys for your 1st buck? If so which one and why?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

The pictures don't show up for #2 and #3 for me.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Same here. :shrug: I would definitely want to see dam's udder pics, especially since your goal is milk - and if you're planning on retaining any of his doelings.
About the color patterns and genetics, you might like this page.
http://www.goatspots.com/genetics.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I can only see the photo of #1. I would want to see udder photos to decide! Since you are going for milk production that is way more important than color. :wink:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty much what everyone else said- 
Though for me, the reg does help me sell my goats as well, so that may be a factor. 

I would personally avoid the pygmy cross, as I don't find their udders anything I would prefer if my goal was for dairy. 

For me the color is a factor, as I do like it, but I have learned that you can just never guess what you are going to get in the end in seems like! 
Thank you for the color link Milkmaid, I very much appreciate it!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for the color link! Very helpful for a newbie!

This is the unregistered pure Nigerian #3. His dad is registered his mom is not. He is 5 months old. The breeder is super helpful which is a major + for me. He still has his horns but I will be considering banding them ASAP if I bring him home. I have a few more bucks to meet tomorrow but I think this may be the guy who comes home with me.

















I know the picture is small but does anyone see anything that jumps out at them as to why I should NOT get him?

I liked the 1st little buckling a little more but the breeder went up on price after talking to her :? and I just didn't get the feeling that was the buck for me.

Thank you Red Mare for pointing out the pygmy cross might not be the ideal buck if I want to milk them. That is one thing I was concerned about. Although I am also a little concerned about the color of the offspring. I would like the babies to be appealing enough to easily find homes for them.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you have any more pictures? Perhaps from the side? His front legs look like he is either about to take off, or a little wonky. 
Looks like there is maybe a decent brisket there, and asides that all I can see is that he has a cute face! Does that help? LOL!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are the only two photos I have right now. 

Does anyone know of a good site that will show me basics on what to look for? I'm assuming its about like sizing up a dog for the show ring? Making sure he appears to be put together right? LOL

When I'm judging the mom's udders what am I looking for? I'm a little lost on utters. Especially when they are drying up. The utters on my does look so drastically different in just 2 months of trying to dry them up!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is a beautiful color! And cute too!
He looks fine to me, but I am not too particular on conformation.  Maybe he could use a little more uphill slope? He does have a nice flat topline.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know anything about nigerians but he is very cute. I like his color.


----------

